# waxing snow plow/blade



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

Does anyone wax or lube their snowplow/blade ?

I've thought about putting a good heavy coat of carnuba wax on my little tractor plow.

I was wondering if it helps at all, I never have done it but was thinking it might help a little until it gets rubbed off.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Never have needed to do that but heck if you have the time and the wax, why not eh?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't wax/grease etc.,but each summer extra heavy coat of paint tho.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I used to wax snow shovels and it helped a lot on wet snow. It couldn't hurt and may help a lot.


----------



## Brother-Al (Jul 22, 2011)

I wax my shovels & snowblower chute with beeswax once or twice a season, (last year 3x) & a day or two before each storm, I spray a light coating of veggie cooking oil... Clean & doesn't turn my yard into a superfund site... LOL!

Last season was insane, 2 Blizzards & multiple, back-to-back Nor'Easters... I had to shovel my roof 2x to prevent damage. One storm dropped 3 ft on top of the 16" from another 2 days before it... It does help keep snow/ice from getting stuck, but it's not perfect.


----------

